# Air Launch King are they still in Business?



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

I have been trying to contact Gene Putnam for a couple of weeks I have email & Phone but haven't had a reply. Does anyone know if they are still in Business, maybe they are on Vacation.

I need to get a battery replaced


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I've heard from a few people that he's hard to get ahold of from time to time. I'm not sure if it's business related or vacation related, but if you have a concern with the remote electronics he use's with his launchers let me know becasue I sell the elsema electronics that his sytem is based on. I'm sure that I can help you out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

*Air Launch King Launcher*

Air Launch King Inc. was issued a Patent in 2003 for two types of air operated launchers for throwing bird, dummy, & dokken. The Air Rotary 16 throws 16 birds, rotates 280 degrees for doubles, triples, or quads, and loads via a 500 yard range remote control. The air Pro 14 throws 14 birds in one direction with the same 500 yard range remote control. There has been over 100 launchers sold in the last three years and we will continue to produce these launchers in the future. We also offer a Remote control 
(Receiver & Transmitter) complete with battery, housing, cable, & charger for wingers. Air Launch King Inc. is a service oriented company with a great warranty and dependable hard working product.
You can reach us at:
Air Launch King Inc.
158 Country Side Drive
Kings Mountain, N.C. 28086
(704) 734-0838
http://www.rpsite.com/airlaunchking/
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I see from your profile that you are the owner of air launch king, so I guess this means that you can fix this guys battery!


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Misty Marsh Labradors said:


> I see from your profile that you are the owner of air launch king, so I guess this means that you can fix this guys battery!


Yes he is and I am sure he can. Gene doesn't visit this site very often as you can see from his post count. I saw Gene at the BRC Hunt test this past weekend and told him someone was asking if he was still in business and was looking to get a battery. So Gene said he would post contact information if they need to get in touch with him and he mentioned someone did that was needing a battery but thought they were from Ill. It may have been the same person since that person has not posted again. I am sure between training and the Tests that he goes to every weekend he is keeping pretty busy.

Bill


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

:roll: :roll:


----------

